# FR: non pas le renard / ne pas jouer - negation of nouns and infinitives



## Pure_Yvesil

Hey all,

I was wondering if there is a difference between the following sentences:

*1)  "le poisson et non pas le renard"*

*2)  

A  "le poisson et pas le renard"
B  "le poisson et ne pas le renard"*

I know the first sentence is correct, 

However, I can't decide which of the sentence under 2 is more correct: A or B?
And finally: what is the difference between 1 and 2?

Thanks!


----------



## melu85

Pure_Yvesil said:


> *1) "le poisson et non pas le renard"*
> 
> *2) *
> 
> *A "le poisson et pas le renard"*
> *B "le poisson et ne pas le renard"*


 
1) and 2) mean the same


----------



## GEmatt

Isn't there also a construction with _non_ alone?  For example _le poisson et non le renard_?  (Not sure if that's the best example..)


----------



## melu85

GEmatt said:


> Isn't there also a construction with _non_ alone? For example _le poisson et non le renard_?


 Yes there is too!


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thanks Melua,

But is 2B incorrect because "renard" is a noun?

If so, is the following sentence acceptable?

Il faut se taire et ne pas jouer! ---> "you must keep quiet and not play"


----------



## melu85

"le poisson et ne pas le renard" is grammatically incorrect.
With a verb, "et ne pas" et "et non pas" doesn't mean the same.
Il faut se taire et ne pas jouer! ---> "you must keep quiet and not play"
Il faut parler et non pas hurler = you must speak, not shout.

See the difference?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

melu85 said:


> "le poisson et ne pas le renard" is grammatically incorrect.
> With a verb, "et ne pas" et "et non pas" doesn't mean the same.
> Il faut se taire et ne pas jouer! ---> "you must keep quiet and not play"
> Il faut parler et non pas hurler = you must speak, not shout.
> 
> See the difference?



yep, I suspected as much, but I was actually wondering about the difference between:

"il faut se taire et ne pas jouer" compared to "il faut se taire et PAS jouer"

is there a comparable difference with the example you just gave?
"il faut se taire et ne pas jouer" ---> you must keep quiet and not play
"Il faut se taire et pas jouer" ---> you must keep quiet, not play.


----------



## itka

_Il faut se taire et non jouer
Il faut se taire et non pas jouer
_There is an opposition between the two verbs : "se taire" instead of "jouer"
I wouldn't use "...ne pas jouer" with a verb expressing a must, like "il faut".
In that case, I'd say "il ne faut pas".
Il faut ne pas crier  ---> _Il ne faut pas crier 

_But, with another verb, it seems to me possible :
_Il est conseillé de se taire et de ne pas jouer.
Il est préférable de se taire et de ne pas jouer.
_There is no contrast between the two verbs. Both are to do.


----------



## melu85

Pure_Yvesil said:


> yep, I suspected as much, but I was actually wondering about the difference between:
> 
> "il faut se taire et ne pas jouer" compared to "il faut se taire et PAS jouer"
> 
> is there a comparable difference with the example you just gave?
> "il faut se taire et ne pas jouer" ---> you must keep quiet and not play
> "Il faut se taire et pas jouer" ---> you must keep quiet, not play.


This is not comparable since these are two things to obey, that is se taire *et *ne pas jouer. (il faut "se taire" et "pas jouer", the "ne" has been dropped here, that's all) Does that answer your question?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I didn't realize we could "drop" the "ne" like that...is this grammatically acceptable?


----------



## melu85

Pure_Yvesil said:


> I didn't realize we could "drop" the "ne" like that...is this grammatically acceptable?


 not really, you'd better keep it.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

melu85 said:


> not really, you'd better keep it.



Thanks!


----------



## babyray

Bonsoir, j'ai plusieurs questions sur la négation. J'ai lu des fils sur wordreference mais, malheureusement, je n'ai pas compris. 

[...]

Après, on disait que "le poisson et non pas le renard" et "le poisson et pas le renard" signifient le même. Néanmoins, il y avait ces deux autres exemples "il faut se taire et non jouer" et "il faut se taire et non pas jouer" que je ne comprends pas du tout. J'aurais dis "il faut se taire et ne pas jouer".

[...]

Excusez-moi pour toutes ces questions mais je suis très, très désorientée!
Merci infiniment à l'avance!!


----------



## Jab'

Alors....

[...]

4) Pour la phrase "le poisson et non pas le renard" et "le poisson et pas le renard", c'est la même logique [voir ici].

5) "Il faut se taire et non jouer" => correct, mais "il faut se taire et non pas jouer" => incorrect !!!! Pourquoi ? Parce qu'ici ce sont deux verbes .

Par contre il y a uen grande différence entre "Il faut se taire et non jouer" et "il faut se taire et ne pas jouer".

Dans, "Il faut se taire et non jouer", tu dis que, *au lieu *de jouer, il faut se taire. 
Dans, "il faut se taire et ne pas jouer", tu dis qu'il faut se taire et que, *en plus*, il ne faut pas jouer.

En règle générale, on peut dire que, souvent "et non + nom" = "au lieu de" ("en lieu et place de")

- "elle prendra ses vacances en juillet en non en août" veut dire "elle prendra ses vacances en juillet *au lieu de *les prendre en août".
- "Ceci est un poisson et non un renard que tu vois là" veut dire "tu es en train de regarder un poisson *au lieu d'un *renard"

[...]


----------



## Maître Capello

Jab' said:


> 5) "Il faut se taire et non jouer" => correct, mais "il faut se taire et non pas jouer" => incorrect !!!! Pourquoi ? Parce qu'ici ce sont deux verbes .


Pas du tout! Les deux phrases sont correctes, la seconde insistant simplement davantage sur la négation.

_Il faut se taire et *non* jouer_. 
_Il faut se taire et *non pas* jouer_.


----------

